# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  قانون تونسي عدد 26 لسنة 2007 مؤرخ في 7 ماي 2007 للاجراءات الجزائية

## هيثم الفقى

قانون عدد 26 لسنة 2007 مؤرخ في 7 ماي 2007 يتعلق بتنقيح واتمام بعض احكام مجلة الاجراءات الجزائية. فى القانون التونسى



الفصول 
الفصل الأول:
تلغى أحكام الفقـرة الأولى من الفصل 261 والفقـرة الأولى من الفصل 262 والفصل 264 من مجلـة الإجراءات الجزائيـة وتعوّض بالأحكام التاليـة:
الفصل 261 (فقرة أولى جديدة):
يرفع الطعن بالتعقيب بعريضة كتابية تقدّم مباشرة أو بواسطة محام إلى كتابة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أو القرار المطعون فيه.
الفصل 262 (فقرة أولى جديدة):
لا يقبل مطلب التّعقيـب فيما عدا صـورة القوّة القاهرة إذا لم يقدّم إلى كتابة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه في ظرف عشرة أيام من تاريخ الحكم الحضوري أو تاريخ الإعلام بالحكم المعتبر حضوريا على معنى الفقرة الأولى من الفصل 175 أو من تاريخ انقضاء أجل الاعتراض إذا كان الحكم غيابيا أو من تاريخ الإعلام بالحكم الصادر برفض الاعتراض.
الفصل 264 (جديد):
على كاتب محكمة التعقيب أن يحيل ملفّ القضية على وكيل الدولة العام لدى محكمـة التعقيب الذي يتولّى بنفسه أو بواسطة أحد المدعين العموميين لدى المحكمة المذكورة تحرير ملحوظاته الكتابية ولا يثير أي مطعن لم يتمسّك به الأطراف إلا إذا كان متعلّقا بالنظام العام، ثم يحيل هذه الملحوظات مع الملفّ على الرئيس الأوّل لمحكمة التعقيب.
الفصل الثاني:
تضاف إلى مجلّة الإجراءات الجزائية فقرة ثالثة جديدة بالفصل 261 والفصل 263 مكرر وذلك على النحو التالي:
الفصل 261 (فقرة ثالثة):
والكاتب الذي يتلقّى العريضة يوقعها وينصّ على تاريخ تقديمها ويقيّدها حالا بدفتر خاص معدّ للغرض ويسلّم وصلا فيها متضمّنا تاريخ تقديمها ويعلم بها فورا كتابة محكمة التعقيب بأي وسيلة تترك أثرا كتابيا ثمّ يعلم المعقّب ضدّه ويحيل ملفّ القضيّة مرفقا بعريضة الطّعن ونسخة من الحكم أو القرار المطعون فيه على كتابة محكمة التعقيب.
الفصل 263 مكرر:
باستثناء النيابة العمومية على الطاعن أن يقدّم إلى كتابة محكمة التعقيب في أجل أقصاه ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ تقديم عريضة الطعن ما يأتي وإلا سقط طعنه:
- مذكّرة في أسباب الطّعن تبيّن الإخلالات المنسوبة للحكم المطعون فيه.
- نسخة من محضر إبلاغ مذكّرة الطّعن بواسطة عدل منفذ إلى المعقّب ضدّهم باستثناء النيابة العمومية.
وإذا رغب المعقّب ضدّه في الردّ على مستندات الطّعن وجب عليه أن يقدّم مذكّرة في ذلك إلى كتابة محكمة التّعقيب خلال أجل أقصاه ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ إبلاغه مستندات الطعن.
وفي المادّة الجنائية، تباشر الإجراءات المبيّنة بالفقرات المتقدّمة وجوبا بواسطة محام.
الفصل 3: أحكام انتقالية:
تطبّـق الإجراءات المعيّنة بهذا القانون على الطعون الواقعة بعد شهرين من تاريخ دخوله حيّز التنفيذ

----------

